# Gt vs Uga



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not here to stir the pot are to get anybody riled up. With that said I'm looking forward to this years game . I believe it's gonna be good one and hoping that tech pulls out an upset, but highly doubting it. Just wondering what y'all think it will be like?


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2014)

45-21 dawgs!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it will be a good one.  I bet that both teams combine for over 600 yds of rush offense.  It will look like an old Nebraska vs Oklahoma game from the 80's.  Dogs in a shoot out, 55-45.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it will be like the last number of years...Dogs roll.


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2014)

56-42 Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2014)

I have no idea what to expect from this game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I have no idea what to expect from this game.





Me neither, I wouldn't bet a plugged nickel on either one of 'em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2014)

Right now I'd say this game is a toss up, but I sure hope my Dawgs can get the win.

Here's to an injury free and enjoyable game. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2014)

GT's defense has improved some, but uga's hoss runningbacks, should be able to go up the middle at will, especially with GT defense tiring towards the 2nd half.  Should be alot of points scored on both sides of the ball, if we don't have many turnovers it should be close.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Right now I'd say this game is a toss up, but I sure hope my Dawgs can get the win.
> 
> Here's to an injury free and enjoyable game.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



x2....also the way the DAWGS run Defense has looked, GT is going to give us a fit......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2014)

I would like to see Tech win just to get this back to a close hard fought rivalry game.

With that being said, Gurley and Chub will run wild. 45-13 Dawgs.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2014)

Really ... I mean come on ... really? Unless Gurley and Chubb suffer broken legs, there will be a lot of red and black shirts after the game with the now famous statement "We Run This State".

That is all.  '-)


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 13, 2014)

It's threads like this that remind me this is a Georgia based website.

UGA is gonna throttle Georgia Tech.

Yes I know our defense has issues but not to the degree to stumble with Tech

Our Florida loss was because the team was down and somehow the coaches didn't prepare them. That won't happen with Tech. 

Sorry but UGA, when playing well this year, can play with any team in the country and Tech is still a mid to low level ACC team. That's just the facts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I have no idea what to expect from this game.



This gets my vote!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I have no idea what to expect from this game.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Me neither, I wouldn't bet a plugged nickel on either one of 'em.



Ya' buys your ticket you takes your choice. Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde? Pick one. They are both probably losers.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Nov 13, 2014)

An innocent bystanders opinion who doesn't have a dog in the fight [pun intended]:

If I were you [cocky] UGA fans, I'd be worried about the game this Saturday and not counting your chickens before they hatch for the tech game 2 weeks later. 1 week at a time... I believe looking beyond Florida is what put you guys in that predicament.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2014)

TrueBlueEagle said:


> An innocent bystanders opinion who doesn't have a dog in the fight [pun intended]:
> 
> If I were you [cocky] UGA fans, I'd be worried about the game this Saturday and not counting your chickens before they hatch for the tech game 2 weeks later. 1 week at a time... I believe looking beyond Florida is what put you guys in that predicament.



well, I hope CMR is working on the guys for the Auby game.....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't see GT winning unless we get at least 3 turnovers. At this point I'm just thinking about Clem's son though.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2014)

TrueBlueEagle said:


> An innocent bystanders opinion who doesn't have a dog in the fight [pun intended]:
> 
> If I were you [cocky] UGA fans, I'd be worried about the game this Saturday and not counting your chickens before they hatch for the tech game 2 weeks later. 1 week at a time... I believe looking beyond Florida is what put you guys in that predicament.



I like most Dawgs are not even cocky for the GT game. We all know that we will be the underdog in the AU game and most of us know that if we don't play the best game we have all year, we could get beat bad.


----------



## dark horse (Nov 13, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> It's threads like this that remind me this is a Georgia based website.
> 
> UGA is gonna throttle Georgia Tech.
> 
> ...



Tech has their usual CPJ below average defense.  By the numbers, they have one of the best offenses this year of anyone in the nation.  Lots of senior running backs, 1 good and 1 great receiver, and a QB that is a large upgrade over last year.  This year's UGA game has potential to be rather interesting.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 14, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Tech has their usual CPJ below average defense.  By the numbers, they have one of the best offenses this year of anyone in the nation.  Lots of senior running backs, 1 good and 1 great receiver, and a QB that is a large upgrade over last year.  This year's UGA game has potential to be rather interesting.



By what numbers???? Numbers don't mean a thing when you haven't played anyone.

We hear this EVERY year. "CPJ is an offense genius" "The GT running game can't be stopped" "GT finally has a QB who can run the triple option"

Same thing every year.


----------



## dark horse (Nov 14, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> By what numbers???? Numbers don't mean a thing when you haven't played anyone.
> 
> We hear this EVERY year. "CPJ is an offense genius" "The GT running game can't be stopped" "GT finally has a QB who can run the triple option"
> 
> Same thing every year.



Who has UGA played  Really think the series could get interesting over the next few years, JMHO.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 14, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Who has UGA played  Really think the series could get interesting over the next few years, JMHO.



just to give you an answer

who is GT playing this Saturday


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 14, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Who has UGA played  Really think the series could get interesting over the next few years, JMHO.



Maybe, but I don't see it. UGA's defense will get better under Pruitt and the talent at skill positions just keeps growing.

I live in an ACC market and get so sick of hearing about CPJ.

Its a gimmick offense and UGA beats it every year.


----------



## dark horse (Nov 14, 2014)

nickel back said:


> just to give you an answer
> 
> who is GT playing this Saturday



Clemson?  So UGA's toughest game has probably been Clemson BEFORE they realized they had this Watson guy.  

Look, UGA has better talent than GT, no doubt.  I just think the gap may be closing down a little bit in the coming years.  I have very little doubt that GT is a much better overall football team than they have been in the last few years.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 14, 2014)

I figured that this thread would get some of you riled up  . That's why I love this game so much. Here's my hope 45-42 OT Tech win.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 16, 2014)

> Tech has their usual CPJ below average defense



I wonder what Tech's defense rating is now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like we lost Snoddy Saturday.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like we lost Snoddy Saturday.



Seeing his bones poking through his skin leads me to believe he is out for awhile.  That was awful, I hope he heals quick and gets back next year.  Good player


----------



## WickedKwik (Nov 16, 2014)

It appears we have lost Gurley as well. The reports aren't very encouraging.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Injuries are a big part of football, but I HATE seeing ANY kid get hurt.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2014)

If the ga team that beat AU shows up tech doesn't have a chance. If the ga team that lost to FLA shows up tech wins. It's a toss up IMO


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2014)

WickedKwik said:


> It appears we have lost Gurley as well. The reports aren't very encouraging.



No worries. Chubb is a better RB I believe. GA will be fine at that position


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2014)

As Gurley was laboring and wearing down late, I was hoping to see Douglas or the next guy up replace him..Now i just don't want to burn up Chubb, either. Tech is playing well and this could be a 30-28 type game for sure.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 18, 2014)

After what UF did to us on the ground, I am kinda sweating this game.  Watching that game film, I'm sure CPJ is licking his chops.  Just hope Pruitt has a good game plan, and that our weaknesses are overshadowed by our raw athleticism.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Clemson?  So UGA's toughest game has probably been Clemson BEFORE they realized they had this Watson guy.
> 
> Look, UGA has better talent than GT, no doubt.  I just think the gap may be closing down a little bit in the coming years.  I have very little doubt that GT is a much better overall football team than they have been in the last few years.



Does the Auburn beat down count?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 18, 2014)

I wouldn't bet on this game with someone else's money.  Both GT and UGA have looked impressive this year and both have completely crapped the bed when things were looking good for both.   

Chances are UGA will win but you guys got absolutely stomped by a team that can't run the ball half as well as GT so who knows...


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 19, 2014)

It comes down to turnovers...like Paul Johnson said "if we have several turnovers, we can't beat anybody."


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2014)

it does come down to turnovers but also to tackling, running, blocking and catching passes. I like UGA over Tek by 12 pts or so...


----------



## paulpaul (Nov 21, 2014)

Charl Southern is a triple option team so we picked them as a warm up for GT. Pretty smart if you ask me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2014)

paulpaul said:


> Charl Southern is a triple option team so we picked them as a warm up for GT. Pretty smart if you ask me.



The Auburn offense is a glorified triple option also..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2014)

Buzz said:


> I wouldn't bet on this game with someone else's money.  Both GT and UGA have looked impressive this year and both have completely crapped the bed when things were looking good for both.
> 
> Chances are UGA will win but you guys got absolutely stomped by a team that can't run the ball half as well as GT so who knows...



Got to love in state rivalries!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT's defense has improved some, but uga's hoss runningbacks, should be able to go up the middle at will, especially with GT defense tiring towards the 2nd half.  Should be alot of points scored on both sides of the ball, if we don't have many turnovers it should be close.



Exactly.  The defense has improved tremendously since the first of the season, but still weak (young) on the d line.  Even with Gurley out, Dawgs running game will be tough to stop.

Jackets need to score every time they touch the ball.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Exactly.  The defense has improved tremendously since the first of the season, but still weak (young) on the d line.  Even with Gurley out, Dawgs running game will be tough to stop.
> 
> Jackets need to score every time they touch the ball.



Chubb may rack up another 175 yds or so. Helps to play keep away vs tech,too.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't forget Sony is gonna be playing too.Belue says Michel is the SECOND best player on the team behind Gurley.If no one gets hurt today,it will be a monumental task for Tech.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Could tech beat Florida?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2014)

Vegas opened with UGA by 14.5.  Do they know something I don't?  I feel like it's gonna be a much closer game.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 24, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Vegas opened with UGA by 14.5.  Do they know something I don't?  I feel like it's gonna be a much closer game.



That's what I was thinking........ a bit high. Don't get me wrong I HATE gt with every fiber of my body, but you gotta give credit where it is due. The jackets have been playing great ball and the defense is improved. I figured maybe a 7-9 pt spread outta Vegas. This game will come down to turn overs and which defense steps up. I don't think they can stop our running game and they are gonna get their yards they always do. It is gonna be a war.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2014)

Buzz said:


> I wouldn't bet on this game with someone else's money.  Both GT and UGA have looked impressive this year and both have completely crapped the bed when things were looking good for both.
> 
> Chances are UGA will win but you guys got absolutely stomped by a team that can't run the ball half as well as GT so who knows...



This ^. There have been too many games where the team that wasn't even supposed to be in it to win it has spanked the other one good and hard.



hayseed_theology said:


> Vegas opened with UGA by 14.5.  Do they know something I don't?  I feel like it's gonna be a much closer game.



They are smoking crack. Tech has a potent offense and our defense has had a season long Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde complex.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2014)

45-42 gt


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2014)

Dawgs are at home but let the Techies keep talking trash!!!I love it.
FLOOOOOP!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2014)

I hate that we lost Gurley, because he loves to let go in this game. However, I think that GT is not going to like trying to stop Chubb even more.  He is a tough low slung back and hard to bring down.  I just hope Sony is ready to go so he and Brandon can spell Chubb.

The bottom line is which team wants this team the worse.  GT is far better this year than last.  In some respects, especially defense, UGA can look like a world beater or inept.

Lets have a great game with no injuries!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't have a good feeling about this game.....tech sux.  But we stink it up when it counts.  What if we lose to tech and arky beats mizzu..... Oh the agony.....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 25, 2014)

GO DAWGS!!
I think we will be fine. Pruitt has seen their offense before so he can prep the defense for that and what can I say we a have the Chubb!! 
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I hate that we lost Gurley, because he loves to let go in this game. However, I think that GT is not going to like trying to stop Chubb even more.  He is a tough low slung back and hard to bring down.  I just hope Sony is ready to go so he and Brandon can spell Chubb.
> 
> The bottom line is which team wants this team the worse.  GT is far better this year than last.  In some respects, especially defense, UGA can look like a world beater or inept.
> 
> Lets have a great game with no injuries!





Mista Pusscakes, still won't bet a avatar???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Don't have a good feeling about this game.....tech sux.  But we stink it up when it counts.  What if we lose to tech and arky beats mizzu..... Oh the agony.....





Not only is GT gonna beat uga, we're gona beat the brakes off FSU!!!!




Okay, I'm high . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Don't have a good feeling about this game.....tech sux.  But we stink it up when it counts.  What if we lose to tech and arky beats mizzu..... Oh the agony.....





Not only is GT gonna beat uga, we're gona beat the brakes off FSU!!!!




Okay, I'm high . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is GT gonna beat uga, we're gona beat the brakes off FSU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will bet you a beer drinking weekend in Ky or Moultrie against one in the MON, that UGA wins.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Could tech beat SC? Could uga beat duke? Could they beat NC? The answer is yes? This should be a good be one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I think it will take 45 points to win this game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes quack you are high.... You said so twice...


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 25, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Yes quack you are high.... You said so twice...



Yap - HOQ is feeling good.  

And maybe a smite delusional. GO JACKETS!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mista Pusscakes, still won't bet a avatar???



He skeered.  

Smart man............


----------



## GTHunter (Nov 25, 2014)

Wooooo! THWG! I think Tech has it this year. I was there in '08 when we won it last and it feels like it did then. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is GT gonna beat uga, we're gona beat the brakes off FSU!!!!



I think GT has a better chance to beat FSU than UGA.  Boston College is not a good team at all and they played toe to toe with FSU.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 25, 2014)

I heard the tech players went a little crazy after they clinched the coastal.  Looks like they will be worn out Saturday.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 25, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I heard the tech players went a little crazy after they clinched the coastal.  Looks like they will be worn out Saturday.



Meanwhile - back in Athens...........


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 26, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Meanwhile - back in Athens...........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 816029



That is just strange and scary


----------



## prydawg (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Just remember the name Nick Chubb. I am guessing he goes for 175 yards and a few 3 scores.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 26, 2014)

Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't get me wrong I HATE gt with every fiber of my body

Why?????


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Meanwhile - back in Athens...........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 816029


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Roll Tide


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Don't get me wrong I HATE uga with every fiber of my body
> 
> Why?????




Fixed.

Hate them cause they are the debil?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Meanwhile - back in Athens...........
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 816029






Oh LAWWWWWWD !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh LAWWWWWWD !!!



tekie


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 28, 2014)

This game could go one of 2 ways since UGA is not going to the SECCG, either UGA plays flat and it is a close game with GT having a chance to win it late, or UGA comes out mad and curb stomps GT to at least win the state title.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think we are in trouble. I sincerely hope not, but with college kids, its as much about emotion as anything.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 28, 2014)

Pizza deliveries at GT.


----------

